# Migrant workers coming in with covid



## garyt1957 (Mar 3, 2021)

108 illegal immigrants released by Border Patrol in Texas test positive for coronavirus, officials say | Fox News

What a joke!

More than 100 illegal immigrants released by the Border Patrol into Texas since late January have tested positive for the coronavirus following their arrival, officials in a city on the U.S.-Mexico border tell Fox News. 

Felipe Romero, a spokesperson for Brownsville, said Wednesday that the 108 positives represent 6.3% of the number of total migrants who have been rapid-tested at the city’s main bus station, where they are being released by the Border Patrol. Rapid testing of the individuals began there on Jan. 25.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 3, 2021)

They should wait until next Wednesday a our brilliant governor will remove the mask mandate and open everything everywhere.
This is the same governor that is responsible for the statewide blackout a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Lee (Mar 3, 2021)

Migrant workers are an important part of the community where I live and not given the credit they deserve. Not all, but some live under deplorable conditions with too many housed in one trailer. No complaints from them as they feared reprisal and this was their only source of income to support their family.

This lead to an outbreak of covid last year here which thankfully put their plight under the spotlight and there is now talk of making them Canadian citizens.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> More than 100 illegal immigrants released by the Border Patrol into Texas since late January have tested positive for the coronavirus f*ollowing their arrival,* officials in a city on the U.S.-Mexico border tell Fox News.


According to the article they tested positive FOLLOWING their arrival, so they very likely contracted the virus in Texas.  
.
Given that, "The* local county-wide positivity rate is estimated to be 13.8%*," and "Felipe Romero, a spokesperson for Brownsville, said Wednesday that the *108 positives represent 6.3% of the number of total migrants *who have been rapid-tested at the city’s main bus station", this suggests fewer of these immigrants are testing positive than the county at large. 

Good thing Texas has opened up completely and eliminated mask mandates.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 3, 2021)

StarSong said:


> According to the article they tested positive FOLLOWING their arrival, so they very likely contracted the virus in Texas.
> .


C'mon, don't be silly. How could they test them BEFORE they arrived? It means they tested them when they got here. SMH

Felipe Romero, a spokesperson for Brownsville, said Wednesday that the 108 positives represent 6.3% of the number of total migrants who have been rapid-tested at the city’s main bus station, where they are being released by the Border Patrol.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 3, 2021)

StarSong said:


> .
> Given that, "The* local county-wide positivity rate is estimated to be 13.8%*," and "Felipe Romero, a spokesperson for Brownsville, said Wednesday that the *108 positives represent 6.3% of the number of total migrants *who have been rapid-tested at the city’s main bus station", this suggests fewer of these immigrants are testing positive than the county at large.


Which means nothing. If you actually read the article you'd know that these people are headed out all over the country. Some were going to Maryland and New Jersey for instance. Do you really think these people are going to islolate for 14 days? Many were quoted as saying they weren't.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Which means nothing. If you actually read the article you'd know that these people are headed out all over the country. Some were going to Maryland and New Jersey for instance. Do you really think these people are going to islolate for 14 days? Many were quoted as saying they weren't.


I did read the article.  

With Texas's governor lifting all Covid restrictions, do you really think all TX (legal resident) positives are going to isolate for 14 days? Or that asymptomatic legal residents will wear masks "just in case" they've got the virus?

I'm not saying it's good or appropriate for people who test positive to be traveling long distances on public transportation, but that this is one more small piece of a very large pandemic puzzle.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 3, 2021)

StarSong said:


> With Texas's governor lifting all Covid restrictions, do you really think all TX (legal resident) positives are going to isolate for 14 days? Or that asymptomatic legal residents will wear masks "just in case" they've got the virus?


Apples to oranges. You can't keep legal residents of texas out of the state but you sure as Hell can keep out illegal immigrants.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 3, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> This is the same governor that is responsible for the statewide blackout a couple weeks ago.


How absurd.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 3, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> They should wait until next Wednesday a our brilliant governor will remove the mask mandate and open everything everywhere.
> This is the same governor that is responsible for the statewide blackout a couple weeks ago.


I don't understand the decisions that man makes! He needs to go.


----------



## Knight (Mar 3, 2021)

108 illegal immigrants released by Border Patrol in Texas test positive for coronavirus, officials say | Fox News

Which is it?

Migrant workers or as the web site states Illegal immigrants? If illegal why not return them to where they came from? I could be wrong but  I don't think the Gov. of Texas has control over what the border patrol does.  

Hasn't the view by the federal gov. about illegals entering America changed recently?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

Given that *Texas reported* *7620 new positives Covid cases yesterday alone*, 108 among migrant workers since late January is less than a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 4, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> C'mon, don't be silly. How could they test them BEFORE they arrived? It means they tested them when they got here. SMH
> 
> Felipe Romero, a spokesperson for Brownsville, said Wednesday that the 108 positives represent 6.3% of the number of total migrants who have been rapid-tested at the city’s main bus station, where they are being released by the Border Patrol.


It does not matter since Covid is already here and was widely spread before they arrived.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 4, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Apples to oranges. You can't keep legal residents of texas out of the state but you sure as Hell can keep out illegal immigrants.


Yup and then @garyt1957, *YOU *and the other never ending complainers about illegal immigrants, can go get a job picking crops in the fields to feed our hungry nation.  I would love to see such endless complainers picking a field of crops in the hot Texas sun.

Gosh, in fact, I *would set up a chair under an umbrella, sip lemonade, and WATCH you, and the others pick those crops while cheering you on.  *The illegal immigrants would be welcome to join me, as they could give out directions on how to do it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 4, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup and then @garyt1957, *YOU *and the other never ending complainers about illegal immigrants, can go get a job picking crops in the fields to feed our hungry nation.  I would love to see such endless complainers picking a field of crops in the hot Texas sun.
> 
> Gosh, in fact, I *would set up a chair under an umbrella, sip lemonade, and WATCH you, and the others pick those crops while cheering you on.  *The illegal immigrants would be welcome to join me, as they could give out directions on how to do it.


There are visas for LEGAL work entry.   Wake up.


----------



## debrakay (Mar 4, 2021)

These are not migrant workers.  These are illegal aliens.  I know a lot of migrant workers and they are here legally working in the USA.  These people are not immigrating.  They are illegally entering the USA.  Let's all go try that in a foreign country and see how far we get.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 4, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup and then @garyt1957, *YOU *and the other never ending complainers about illegal immigrants, can go get a job picking crops in the fields to feed our hungry nation.  I would love to see such endless complainers picking a field of crops in the hot Texas sun.
> 
> Gosh, in fact, I *would set up a chair under an umbrella, sip lemonade, and WATCH you, and the others pick those crops while cheering you on.  *The illegal immigrants would be welcome to join me, as they could give out directions on how to do it.


Absolutely no reasons to have illegals do it. Lots of migrant workers come in legally to work. But you knew that.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 4, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> There are visas for LEGAL work entry.   Wake up.


Thank you


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Given that *Texas reported* *7620 new positives Covid cases yesterday alone*, 108 among migrant workers since late January is less than a drop in the bucket.


Those are just the ones they caught. And I don't care if there were 10 of them , you don't let them spread out through the country with a disease. There's a reason they're called illegal.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 4, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Absolutely no reasons to have illegals do it. Lots of migrant workers come in legally to work. But you knew that.


They have not been coming in for a year, as far as I know as the border was closed.  . Crops were plowed under cause the complainers did not get up off their butts and pick.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 4, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> It does not matter since Covid is already here and was widely spread before they arrived.


That's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 4, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup and then @garyt1957, *YOU *and the other never ending complainers about illegal immigrants, can go get a job picking crops in the fields to feed our hungry nation.  I would love to see such endless complainers picking a field of crops in the hot Texas sun.
> 
> Gosh, in fact, I *would set up a chair under an umbrella, sip lemonade, and WATCH you, and the others pick those crops while cheering you on.  *The illegal immigrants would be welcome to join me, as they could give out directions on how to do it.


Supposedly, there are 11 million undocumented immigrants in the USA. These people are working. Some of them are doing jobs Americans refuse to do. Americans like cheap food. It's the only way to keep prices low.

According to DHS, 667,000 people overstayed their visas in 2019 alone.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 4, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> There are visas for LEGAL work entry.   Wake up.


I am awake, probably more awake than you cause I have Native American blood running through my veins and I don’t remember any Native Americans inviting Europeans to move in and take over.  Everyone who is *not a Native American *is the child of an immigrant, perhaps you should wake up.

Those so proud sons and daughters of the original so called colonists were *illegal immigrants.  The USA has a history of illegal immigrants.  *It’s not the illegal immigrants that people want to control, it’s the COLOR of the illegal immigrants that people want to control.  IMO.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 4, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> That's absolutely ridiculous.


Covid came from Europe to Seattle and New York, we have the European version.  Until we have the now United Kingdom version from, you know, the United Kingdom which is not in Mexico.  I have not heard of a Mexican version of the virus.  If you know of a Mexican version of the virus, please enlighten us all.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am awake, probably more awake than you cause I have Native American blood running through my veins and I don’t remember any Native Americans inviting Europeans to move in and take over.  Everyone who is *not a Native American *is the child of an immigrant, perhaps you should wake up.
> 
> Those so proud sons and daughters of the original so called colonists were *illegal immigrants.  The USA has a history of illegal immigrants.  *It’s not the illegal immigrants that people want to control, it’s the COLOR of the illegal immigrants that people want to control.  IMO.


Amen!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 4, 2021)

debrakay said:


> These are not migrant workers.  These are illegal aliens.  I know a lot of migrant workers and they are here legally working in the USA.  These people are not immigrating.  They are illegally entering the USA.  Let's all go try that in a foreign country and see how far we get.


You go first


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 4, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Those are just the ones they caught. And I don't care if there were 10 of them , you don't let them spread out through the country with a disease. There's a reason they're called illegal.


Oh, I see, only legal immigrants are allowed to spread out through the country with a disease, or people with visas, or visitors from other countries, or American citizens, or people going to funerals, or motorcycle club members, or people traveling for thanksgiving or Christmas or a million other reason.

Are you even aware how absolutely silly this sounds?  Talk about someone needs to wake up and smell the roses.  

The virus was spread by many *LEGAL *people traveling throughout our country.  OMG, thanks for the laugh but now I got to go change my undies-the price I pay for a good laugh.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 4, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am awake, probably more awake than you cause I have Native American blood running through my veins and I don’t remember any Native Americans inviting Europeans to move in and take over.  Everyone who is *not a Native American *is the child of an immigrant, perhaps you should wake up.
> 
> Those so proud sons and daughters of the original so called colonists were *illegal immigrants.  The USA has a history of illegal immigrants.  *It’s not the illegal immigrants that people want to control, it’s the COLOR of the illegal immigrants that people want to control.  IMO.


B.S.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 4, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> B.S.


Oh, yes, you are probably right.  Texas is widely known for its love of all people of color, as long as that color is white.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> You go first


I don't have to, I know how it will turn out.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Covid came from Europe to Seattle and New York, we have the European version.  Until we have the now United Kingdom version from, you know, the United Kingdom which is not in Mexico.  I have not heard of a Mexican version of the virus.  If you know of a Mexican version of the virus, please enlighten us all.


You make absolutely no sense whatsoever. Who cares what version virus they're bringing in? I don't care if they were coming in from Canada. You don't let ILLEGAL people with a pandemic disease walk into your country and spread out. It's absolutely ridiculous. You obviously have a blind spot on this issue. So why don't you invite some of these people to stay at your home? They need places to stay. Oh, I get it, not in my backyard. Hypocrite   some?


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 5, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Supposedly, there are 11 million undocumented immigrants in the USA. These people are working. Some of them are doing jobs Americans refuse to do. Americans like cheap food. It's the only way to keep prices low.
> 
> According to DHS, 667,000 people overstayed their visas in 2019 alone.


It's not the only way to keep prices low. There's nothing that says we can't increase LEGAL immigration but allowing people to walk into your country when you have no idea who they are or what baggage they bring with them is ridiculous.  No other country does it. In fact, in most countries you have to prove a certain level of wealth before you can immigrate.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 5, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> You make absolutely no sense whatsoever. Who cares what version virus they're bringing in? I don't care if they were coming in from Canada. You don't let ILLEGAL people with a pandemic disease walk into your country and spread out. It's absolutely ridiculous. You obviously have a blind spot on this issue. So why don't you invite some of these people to stay at your home? Oh, I get it, not in my backyard.


So what you are saying is:

1.  There is not a Mexican version of the virus.
2.  You would only let LEGAL people with a pandemic disease walk into “your” country.  (Which, btw, is how covid got here from Europe.)

And I make no sense?  

As to your “not in my backyard“ comment and why don’t I invite “some of THESE people to stay at your home” comment; the typical ignorant comment from someone who does not realize the rules regarding sponsorship, and has no ideal that, like some, I do not just flap my jaws.

Oh, btw, am I inviting someone from Canda  or Mexico?

But, let’s see I did *adopt an infant with Down Syndrome who is multi race, a white father and a Mexican mother.  He lived in my home for 22 years.  I see him every weekend at his group home.  

Before that I did foster care for an illegal infant with Downs Syndrome who was brought to California by his parents.  I had him for two years.  I cared for many illegal children who were in foster care.  As has my daughter who became a foster parent as an adult.

WOW, I guess I did invite them into my home and allowed them to use my backyard.  *

I also had a close friend, for ten years who was an illegal from Canada.  I often invited her to my home and often visited her home.  She was allowed in my backyard as well.  .

Why don’t you quit while you are behind?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 5, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> It's not the only way to keep prices low. There's nothing that says we can't increase LEGAL immigration but allowing people to walk into your country when you have no idea who they are or what baggage they bring with them is ridiculous.  No other country does it. In fact, in most countries you have to prove a certain level of wealth before you can immigrate.


You probably should do some research on what countries allow people to walk into their countries without knowing who they are and what baggage they have.  You obviously have never heard of refugees.  Just how big of a shovel and how big of a hole are you digging for yourself?


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> You probably should do some research on what countries allow people to walk into their countries without knowing who they are and what baggage they have.  You obviously have never heard of refugees.  Just how big of a shovel and how big of a hole are you digging for yourself?


You're hopeless. You're reading comprehension is terrible. Why do you keep harping on some "Mexican version" of the virus? Who cares what version of the virus they have? I wouldn't let ANYONE into the country with the virus.
    And while your adoptions are commendable they are not germaine to the conversation. We're talking about illegals with the virus. When you take some of them into your home, I'll admit you're walking the walk.
    I'm done here.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 5, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> You're hopeless


Well, at least I don’t have to dig myself out of a hole, with my bad spine THAT would be hopeless.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, at least I don’t have to dig myself out of a hole, with my bad spine THAT would be hopeless.


I'd actually like to apologize for some of the harshness of my comments. Illegal immigration is a trigger point for me. I still don't agree with anything you said, but agree to disagree.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 5, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> You're hopeless. You're reading comprehension is terrible. Why do you keep harping on some "Mexican version" of the virus? Who cares what version of the virus they have? I wouldn't let ANYONE into the country with the virus.
> And while your adoptions are commendable they are not germaine to the conversation. We're talking about illegals with the virus. When you take some of them into your home, I'll admit you're walking the walk.
> I'm done here.


Actually you know someone is done when they start using platitudes, and personal attacks to try and make their invalid points.  

While I find your writing non-specific, I did not directly comment on it but instead asked questions which you have never answered.  Who am I supposed to take into my home?  Be specific.

By the way, this point has been made by several people on the forum on several threads, no one specific person gets to decide what someone else is talking about or when someone else is done talking about whatever they are talking about.  Threads tend to drift off in several directions.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2021)

Knight said:


> 108 illegal immigrants released by Border Patrol in Texas test positive for coronavirus, officials say | Fox News
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> ...


Yes, whatever the consequences, the man at the top is hell bent on undoing everything his predecessor did.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 5, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> I'd actually like to apologize for some of the harshness of my comments. Illegal immigration is a trigger point for me. I still don't agree with anything you said, but agree to disagree.


I also agree to disagree and appreciate the apology as I do know how to read.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 5, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Yes, whatever the consequences, the man at the top is hell bent on undoing everything his predecessor did.


I find it interesting when someone who does not live in the USA comments on what goes on in the USA.  Honestly people who live in the USA barely understand what goes on here.  You should compare the USA to the countries of Europe, as we have 50 different states, a few territories, and Washington D.C. which is neither.

Every single area has a different agenda, is populated by different racial groups, and unique political beliefs which makes Americans very hard to understand IMO.  The needs Iowa have very little in common with the needs of New York.  And the Dakotas, don’t get me started .

Its where they grow sunflower seeds, acres and acres of sunflowers, miles after miles of sunflowers.  Hundreds of miles of nothing but sunflowers that stretch across the state.  used to be corn, now it’s sunflowers.  Who knew?  Ok, really off thread in a way, but we all know who works in those fields.  Anyhow.

@Rosemarie your comment is political, therefore, while I would , to comment on it, in detail, I cannot.  But you are correct and I am .


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I find it interesting when someone who does not live in the USA comments on what goes on in the USA.  Honestly people who live in the USA barely understand what goes on here.  You should compare the USA to the countries of Europe, as we have 50 different states, a few territories, and Washington D.C. which is neither.
> 
> Every single area has a different agenda, is populated by different racial groups, and unique political beliefs which makes Americans very hard to understand IMO.  The needs Iowa have very little in common with the needs of New York.  And the Dakotas, don’t get me started .
> 
> ...


Sometimes, those who are not personally involved in a situation can view it more objectively.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 5, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> How absurd.





StarSong said:


> I did read the article.
> 
> With Texas's governor lifting all Covid restrictions, do you really think all TX (legal resident) positives are going to isolate for 14 days? Or that asymptomatic legal residents will wear masks "just in case" they've got the virus?
> 
> I'm not saying it's good or appropriate for people who test positive to be traveling long distances on public transportation, but that this is one more small piece of a very large pandemic puzzle.




I just got back from NYC where mask restrictions are very tight.  People wear them on the street, which makes no sense to me.  

Yesterday, New York State, with a population of 19.54 million, had 7,468 new coronavirus cases.  

Texas, with a population of 28.70 million, had 7,582 new coronavirus cases.  

So who's doing the better job?  Sounds like Texas to me.  (Texas has 153 deaths per 100,000 population, New York has 246, second highest in the nation.  Yet New Yorkers never tire of talking about dumb Texans).


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 5, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Sometimes, those who are not personally involved in a situation can view it more objectively.


I disagree


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 5, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> I just got back from NYC where mask restrictions are very tight.  People wear them on the street, which makes no sense to me.
> 
> Yesterday, New York State, with a population of 19.54 million, had 7,468 new coronavirus cases.
> 
> ...


You wear the mask on the street cause when someone coughs or god forbid sneezes you don’t want to walk through the droplets in case they have Covid and they are Covid droplets


----------



## StarSong (Mar 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> You wear the mask on the street cause when someone coughs or god forbid sneezes you don’t want to walk through the droplets in case they have Covid and they are Covid droplets


@JimBob1952, with a population of over 70,000 people per square mile, Manhattan's population density is far higher than any place in Texas.  Presumably that's why people in NYC continue to wear masks outside.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 5, 2021)

StarSong said:


> @JimBob1952, with a population of over 70,000 people per square mile, Manhattan's population density is far higher than any place in Texas.  Presumably that's why people in NYC continue to wear masks outside.


I continue to wear my mask outside when walking in case someone else is walking.  I don’t think it’s a big deal, I am so used to wearing a mask now.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> You wear the mask on the street cause when someone coughs or god forbid sneezes you don’t want to walk through the droplets in case they have Covid and they are Covid droplets





StarSong said:


> @JimBob1952, with a population of over 70,000 people per square mile, Manhattan's population density is far higher than any place in Texas.  Presumably that's why people in NYC continue to wear masks outside.




Based on my few days just spent there, they continue to wear masks outside because a) it hides the smell of the garbage stacked up on the streets and b) it helps block your view of the rats running by your feet.  

Rats are everywhere now.  We walked by a restaurant at 615 one night and a big one scooted out from the building, presumably to see what the "outside" diners were enjoying.  I lived in NYC for 12 years and saw maybe one rat, late at night at a subway stop.  My last two trips I've seen about a dozen, all sorts of places, all times of day.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 5, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> Based on my few days just spent there, they continue to wear masks outside because a) it hides the smell of the garbage stacked up on the streets and b) it helps block your view of the rats running by your feet.
> 
> Rats are everywhere now.  We walked by a restaurant at 615 one night and a big one scooted out from the building, presumably to see what the "outside" diners were enjoying.  I lived in NYC for 12 years and saw maybe one rat, late at night at a subway stop.  My last two trips I've seen about a dozen, all sorts of places, all times of day.


When I was in Alabama for basic training, they had field rats.  Those rats are as big as small dogs.  I’ve never been so scared in my life, walking to early morning KP duty seeing those huge rats.  I hate rats.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 5, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Yes, whatever the consequences, the man at the top is hell bent on undoing everything his predecessor did.


And rightly so! The previous guy was so well qualified he was proud of 6 bankruptcies and many undocumented workers at his resort. I guess he liked paying low, low wages.


----------

